# Toelke Pika



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I really like your bow's under stated beauty! It is a looker and you shoot it well.


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

Halfcawkt said:


> I really like your bow's under stated beauty! It is a looker and you shoot it well.


Thanks! I really like all the dark to it has a lot of character. I'm contemplating adding a 2nd one to match in a longer heavier lb to have one for possibly a big game hunt? $ we'll see.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice, loved the Whip I owned. On the lookout for another.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Thats a good looking bow....


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Enjoy it man. He makes killer bows that shoot great and look great


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments and letting me "brag" a little about my new bow! I hope to possibly add another at 50lbs @ 26" sometime, may at 58" (whip) to have a little variety.


----------



## cth (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice looking bow! Congrats


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

The whip I had was a 33#@28" 64" bow - sold it like a dummy.


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

centershot said:


> The whip I had was a 33#@28" 64" bow - sold it like a dummy.


That setup would be a blast to shoot, could shoot all day with that!


----------



## dwilkis (Aug 15, 2009)

Beautiful bow! Best of luck with it.


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

dwilkis said:


> Beautiful bow! Best of luck with it.


Thanks was shooting more last night and am finding the grip very repetitive and forces my hand into the same spot, my confidence is building all the time and am able to shoot a variety of arrow combinations from it!


----------



## sampb18 (Nov 16, 2016)

This one the most beautiful bows I have seen. The dark marble with black looks great with a satin finish


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

I LIKE IT!!! Great look!


----------



## FeatherFletch (Oct 29, 2016)

My brother has a Toelke Super Static recurve that he says is the best he has ever shot, he has be shooting traditional for 40 years, I think he has shot everything at least once.
He believes Toelke is as good as it gets.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Super nice bow, congratulations!

Nice bocote in your bow, is the black material ebony?


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Sweet lookin' bow ya got there.


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

Easykeeper said:


> Super nice bow, congratulations!
> 
> Nice bocote in your bow, is the black material ebony?


Believe it might get be the tiger myrtle that your seeing? In the end with Dan I said use what you can to make it as heavy as you can in the grip for a little 2pc bow and use as many dark to black accents you have as I wanted a dark bow.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

The black in the riser, is that Micarta or Dymon wood?


----------



## Bowsage (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks like linen micarta to me.


----------



## FeatherFletch (Oct 29, 2016)

Sweet Bow, Toelke bows are hard to beat. There are so many great builders out there now, Toelke certainly among best.


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

I need to call Dan and write down everything so I have it, will let you know the makeup.

Was at the farm today and was shooting out to 35yds (big round hay bales) and was pleased to say the least, but did see that my original setup is showing a weak spine, will likely cut the 500's down a touch and see how that is, but again was very very pleased on how accurate I was with a 54"!!!


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice beautiful bow.
I like mine 54'' 1 piece tolke


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

talked to dan (actually about ordering another hopefully) and confirmed this one is a micarta riser w/dark bocote and dark bocote limbs

ill tell ya i think i found my go to whitetail/turkey bow!


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice! Thanks for detail


----------

